
Epson Develops the World's First Office Paper Recycling System (2015) - melenaboija
https://global.epson.com/newsroom/2015/news_20151201.html
======
melenaboija
I wish processing its own waste was the trend of some communities.

This would maybe help people realize that generating waste has actually a big
cost.

